# New Sig Plz Children



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Siggy Request sweet kids!

The Request:

I want a stunningly beautiful Aleksander Emelianenko banner please!


Pics:








- Left








- Middle








- Right


Title: Aleksander Emelianenko / The Grim Reaper (whatever you think works bettah with your sig)


Sub-Text: 


More Sub-Text: 


Colors: Wahtever you want kids!

Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped and HJ/Bjs yaddayaddayadda.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds interesting.

I'm not feeling to well at the moment, but as soon as I start feeling better I'll definitely hook you up, man. I might even get one done sooner than that, as you are CB!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Aleks is a beast, I would do it but unfortunately I fail amazing at photo shop and art in general.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll get on the Aleks sig when I am feeling better, but you can use this one I made for you until then if you want.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol now thats a sig for the ages! =p


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Bahahaah <3 I'm sho using that for now....Judoka you used to make teh good sigs, what you tal king about!?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Bahahaah <3 I'm sho using that for now....Judoka you used to make teh good sigs, what you tal king about!?


 I don't think I have ever mad a sig. If your talking about the "Why so serious" and Elvis Sinosic sigs, I didn't make them.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought I remembered you always having shomething in the SOTW tournys. Meh.

Naow where is D.P., Pliff, I know MC should be making one, uh...didn't we has a ton of people that made sigs here before!? I know some of them are no longer with us, but COME ON!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't use the exact pictures you want, as I'm still pretty sick and cutting out too many render just isn't what I want to do. I still think it turned out nice, though.

If you don't like it, just let me know and I'll make you one how you wanted exactly once I feel better.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh lordy, that is delicious!

Going to shee if anybody else tries. I member a time when more than 1 person would submit a sig. 

Still sexy as hell though.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

You should use some better Aleksander pics, I have some sweet ones on my comp but I can't find them online arggh. I have one with him and 2 hot ass Russian bitches, him in that one cool shoe in Holland?, one with him in a sweet suit, etc. etc.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> You should use some better Aleksander pics, I have some sweet ones on my comp but I can't find them online arggh. I have one with him and 2 hot ass Russian bitches, him in that one cool shoe in Holland?, one with him in a sweet suit, etc. etc.


Find plz! I couldn't find many good ones on the webs.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

D.P. said:


> How's this?


I like it the only thing is the right picture needs the arm to be blurred or fixed a little you can see the pixels. Overall nice tho


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------

